# STOP ALREADY WITH THE PALLET WOOD !!!



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I saw this today and immediately added it to my to-*NOT*-do list.

I think it falls into the category of-Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

This is something where the "before" is far better than the "after". I actually prefer the unadorned vertical furring.

Rant over. I'm feeling better now.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Some people like the rustic look, I hate it personally. But I'd be concerned with chemical outgassing from the treated pallet wood.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks more like Barn Wood to me…..

Some will go out and "harvest" an old, falling apart barn, just for the wood.

IF the customer wants Barn Wood, customer gets Barn Wood. They are the ones that have to look at it.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

It's not even good rustic.
It looks like they installed five courses, decided it was a bad idea, and called it DONE.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

Different taste for different people.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pallet+wood&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=pallet+wood+dangers


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I think it is pretty clear they weren't finished but still not what I would want.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd say the pallet looked better before they ruined it.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

John in the time we live in with $3 2by4s, $35 t1-11 siding, two or three car payments plus house payments An kids needing braces an on an on, ppl just try to ad a touch of style to their house as cheap as they can. On the plus side think of how many pallets hav been saved from landfills cause folks use them now. There are jocks on here that have made some real nice looking pieces from pallet wood. Only bad thing I can see from it is that in my area ppl are now trying to sell the pallets. Some of them want $5 for an old pallet. Those ppl r the ines that are nuts


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

I think it is a fad, Tijuana chic.

In ten years people will be asking "what slum did this come from?" or saying "this is a nice slum".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I had always though the idea was to use the wood and not let on where you got it without telling someone. Bearpaw gave me some and this is how that worked out. Much different than what we see currently.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

At least the pallet had a use before it was butchered.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got to agree with you John. That is definitely on my not to do list. It's kind of like some of those home improvement shows. Makes you wonder what in the world the were smoking when they came with that idea.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Not good. I think they were smoking the pallet-wood saw dust. But then again it might be what they consider fine wood working.

-Madts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Too many pallets with unknown chemical spills for me to bring them indoors.

The people that bought my folks farm took one of the small barns down and used the siding inside the house. Dad always wondered if they cleaned the cow manure off? ;-)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*John* I gather from the forum title, that *pallet wood* has become *unpalatable* to you! 
Well, I have to agree, somethings can be made out of pallet wood and some things should not!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

While I do agree the project in the photo has "No" all over it, not everything pallet is bad. This is just one of many items I did back in the day. I even have a favorite out in the shop (waiting moving repair) that was a blue ribbon winner.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

It is just like ceiling fans, if there is one, the designer has to get rid of it. If there isn't one, the designer has to add one. Same thing with "rustic" look in the family room. ;-)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> *John* I gather from the forum title, that *pallet wood* has become *unpalatable* to you!
> ...
> - oldnovice


BINGO! We have a winner!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

There's always option of doing the reverse…


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Just about as bad as this crap, claiming "refinished", no it's not, you painted the stupid thing.

I hate to see a sure enough beautiful piece that these morons paint.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Allen in Colorado is absolutely correct about outgassing, no matter what some pallet wood fanatics think, or believe.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just did some reading about pallets and now I would avoid them. Pallets are supposed to be identified as how they are treated. If I was going to use a pallet, I would certainly be aware of the source and what had been on it.

For me, the risk is too great…but to each their own.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

While I'm not a fan of the look or style it makes me happy to see that people are doing things for themselves and being creative while working with their hands.


----------



## Jeff2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pallets can be sketchy and hard on tooling. There is a commercial playground installer just up the road from my work that has specially built freight skids. I've picked up a few. A rather nice (read out of control) pile in my shop contains cherry, red and white oak, hard maple and even some elm. All 2×4 to 5×5 in size.
According to my contact, the playground equipment comes in on these "one time use skids" because they are built to fit the order.

As for the original post pic…. words fail me…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree not a great look, Sometimes less is more. I'm all for purposing wood, but in this case no.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> There s always option of doing the reverse…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

The only thing wrong with pallet wood is that controlling freaks try to impose their opinion over it. It is just raw material. You can make nice or not so nice things from it similarly you can made some ugly thing from ebony too.


> I saw this today and immediately added it to my to-*NOT*-do list.
> 
> I think it falls into the category of-Just because you can doesn t mean you should.
> 
> ...


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have a problem with people making things out of pallet wood and in fact there are many pieces that are quite awesome made out of it. What I do have a problem with is all the posts that seem to bestow the title of fine woodwork on them. I agree with Woodbutcher in that you don't have to tell everyone where the wood came from. Just build something and post it as a project and leave the "I built this out of pallet wood" out of it.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I had the audacity of complaining about all the pallet wood postings on another site. They crucified me.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have a problem with people making things out of pallet wood and in fact there are many pieces that are quite awesome made out of it. What I do have a problem with is all the posts that seem to bestow the title of fine woodwork on them. I agree with Woodbutcher in that you don't have to tell everyone where the wood came from. Just build something and post it as a project and leave the "I built this out of pallet wood" out of it.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

> The only thing wrong with pallet wood is that controlling freaks try to impose their opinion over it.
> 
> - Carloz


Controlling freaks? This is starting to get nasty.
I heard something the other day that I'll never forget …
"What you think about me is none of my business."
Try it and you won't give a rat's ass about comments that used to bother you.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Pallet wood and scraps are all I can afford. Please don't make fun of me.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

For what it's worth, my old garage was built out of shipping crates liberated from the local ammunition factory during WWII and assembled over a couple years. When it came time to tear it down in 2012 (too small, plus the slab was a mess), the guy running the backhoe with a claw commented on how "geez, for a 65 year old wooden garage, this is sure solid." Not bad for the 1940s equivalent of pallet wood.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When it comes to pallets, you have to pay attention. We got some computer equipment once and a coworker grabbed the pallet before I could check out the equipment (he was also a Luthier). Turns out the the pallet was some seriously nice mahogany.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not sure why this bothers anybody, other than it's not "fine woodworking". If somebody likes it, let them do it! The look is really popular right now, I've seen it in many remodel shows, new restaurants, bars, even the KC Royals stadium. I personally like the "barn wood" look, but taking apart pallets is too much work and potentially hazardous (unknown sources, lots of splinters, potential chemicals). However, since I like the look and I'm not willing to pay a fortune for 80-year old "barn wood" I sometimes artificially "age" pine with an iron acetate stain to give it the old appearance. In fact, I bought some pine flooring and did a similar wall treatment in my dining room (see attached).

That wall is the #1 thing people comment on in my home despite some of the "finer" woodworking projects I've done. The whole project cost me about $100 and it's one of the most popular features in my house. The best part is - if it goes out of style in 10 years like almost everything does, all I have to do is pull the paneling down and fill some nail holes in drywall. Projects like this (and simple Ana White builds) are what got me into woodworking, and they're cheap ways to give your home an update (even if it's temporary). Just my $0.02.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I just turned a pile of barn boards into this table….IT SOLD for $2150.
A pallet is just another TREE sliced up into strips.
Pallet Wood is NOT a species of tree
Just like barnboard is NOT a species.
They are re-cycled items that people use.
If people want to use it …..let them.
If you are worried that the pallet may have chemicals in it…...think about THIS: OSB, strand board, masonite, K-3, MDF all all made of sawdust, wood ships using "Resins"" to hld them together. Is that RESIN really safe ? It contains harsh chemicals. You kitchen counter top is made from Formica, Arborite or even Acrylics BONDED together with resins…....you prepare your food on this….....Is it really safe ?....then when your food is ready you go outside onto your new deck…......treated lumber for structure and NEW FLOOR is maybe TREX ? Another composition material bonded together by resins…......
I tried to salvage some pallets, I didnt have right tools, so the effort was to great for what I got outta it.
Lately I did salvage some crates that my metal was shipped on. 6' wide by 32" across.
So when I see a "Fine Woodworking" Project I do admire it…...someone has patience and talent to make something from a TREE.
When I see someone create something from any re-cycled material…...I also admire it…..someone has creative eye to make something from the material.
I admire turned bowls from wood.
I admire pens made from exotic species of wood that I cannot even say !
TODAY I spend my time building from reclaimed lumber…..I can afford it…..(labor to tear it down) aand its a challenge to build something unique from what wodd have bbe tossed away or burnt ! Its not for everyone…...but I enjoy it !
Thanks !


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Man I don't know where u guys r getting the fancy woods out of pallets. I've only seen pine or junk oak used. That would b nice to get some nice lumber like that for free tho


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

If i use a pallet to make a desk and I use a mortise and tenon joint or a dovetail in a drawer, does that elevate it to "fine woodworking" status?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> OSB, strand board, masonite, K-3, MDF all all made of sawdust, wood ships using "Resins"" to hld them together. Is that RESIN really safe ? It contains harsh chemicals. You kitchen counter top is made from Formica, Arborite or even Acrylics BONDED together with resins…....you prepare your food on this….....Is it really safe ?....then when your food is ready you go outside onto your new deck…......treated lumber for structure and NEW FLOOR is maybe TREX ? Another composition material bonded together by resins…......
> 
> canadianchips


All of these have MSDS sheets available, used pallets do not.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A pile of pallets with chemicals all over them cured me. The CL ad said get them quick or they go in the garbage. I doubt that. Most likely illegal to put that hazmat in the garbage!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I CNC carve signs and inspirational plaques to sell and my very best sellers are made from unplaned 19th century barn wood I salvaged. It looks a lot like that pallet wood. I would not want it in my house but a lot of people do. The material is beautiful old growth heart long leaf pine but revealing a freshly planed surface would greatly devalue the material. Here is one sample.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Pallet wood isn't my thing, either…

I try to share this information with those who like pallet wood, but unfortunately have never seen evidence they've actually used the information.


----------



## dmo0430 (Aug 28, 2015)

> I m not sure why this bothers anybody, other than it s not "fine woodworking". If somebody likes it, let them do it! The look is really popular right now, I ve seen it in many remodel shows, new restaurants, bars, even the KC Royals stadium. I personally like the "barn wood" look, but taking apart pallets is too much work and potentially hazardous (unknown sources, lots of splinters, potential chemicals). However, since I like the look and I m not willing to pay a fortune for 80-year old "barn wood" I sometimes artificially "age" pine with an iron acetate stain to give it the old appearance. In fact, I bought some pine flooring and did a similar wall treatment in my dining room (see attached).
> 
> That wall is the #1 thing people comment on in my home despite some of the "finer" woodworking projects I ve done. The whole project cost me about $100 and it s one of the most popular features in my house. The best part is - if it goes out of style in 10 years like almost everything does, all I have to do is pull the paneling down and fill some nail holes in drywall. Projects like this (and simple Ana White builds) are what got me into woodworking, and they re cheap ways to give your home an update (even if it s temporary). Just my $0.02.
> 
> - GunsOfNavarone


I completely agree. This is in our bedroom and was rough cut on the bandsaw and cleaned up on 3 sides with the front left rough. FWIW I don't consider this as Fine WW but it is working with wood so what if some don't like it. My wife does (most importantly :] ) and so do I. It has a lot of nice variation. More than paneling would or wainscoting.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I prefer the wood of the North Armenian Pallet tree (Palletus Northarmenius) to that of the Central Sudanese species (Palletus Centralsudanesius) for several reasons. It is easier to work, has a richer-colored heartwood and shows a more pronounced grain pattern.

This is just my opinion. I realize that I am skating on the thin ice of a violent clash of beliefs.


----------



## IowaBeauty (Nov 27, 2016)

> I saw this today and immediately added it to my to-*NOT*-do list.
> 
> I think it falls into the category of-Just because you can doesn t mean you should.


Personally, when I want the feel of weathered barn boards (which is what I suspect those are, give their length), I go out to my barn. But others' mileage may vary. With a little care in installation and a finish to the job, it's just another textured wall covering - although I suspect the person who cleans the room will tire of a wall covering that sheds every time someone brushes against it.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

> I prefer the wood of the North Armenian Pallet tree (Palletus Northarmenius) to that of the Central Sudanese species (Palletus Centralsudanesius) for several reasons. It is easier to work, has a richer-colored heartwood and shows a more pronounced grain pattern.
> 
> This is just my opinion. I realize that I am skating on the thin ice of a violent clash of beliefs.
> 
> - ChuckV


*BRAVO !!!*

Daily Top 3 comment !!!


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Anything can be down well or be done poorly. Pallet wood is available, cheap, reusing it keeps it out of the landfills, and it's a source of South American tropical hardwoods I can utilize without feeling so guilty of ruining the rainforest. Now the prices people want for old barnwood around here are crazy, that I don't understand.


----------



## Jeff2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

> Man I don t know where u guys r getting the fancy woods out of pallets. I ve only seen pine or junk oak used. That would b nice to get some nice lumber like that for free tho
> 
> - JCamp


Gotta think outside the box a bit. Look for companies that deal in specialized products such as playground equipment, shipping large cylinders of some sort, heavy equipment parts, etc. These type companies deal with supplies that don't fit on a "standard" pallet.
Youll still run into junk woods, or good woods with bad spots at the least. A little time culling bad out while dismantling leaves me 2 piles. workable wood and fire wood. And the best part, most I get now are bolted together so I get free hardware too.
If you can find one of these companies, make a contact and find something they need. I spend a little time doing them a favor such as cleaning up the mess that most guys make while rummaging.
One hand washes the other, and now I get first pick and a phone call….


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My brother was living in Thailand for few years. He bought some beautiful furniture while he was there. Shipped it home. It arrived in TEAK crates !


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

ChuckV. You are so right. When using those species they provide you with MSDS sheets, therefore making those used pallets much safer than others !


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

To me, 'pallet wood' is if you just leave it in its rough state, much like 'barn wood'. But joint and plane them suckers, and I'd be willing to bet that nobody here would be able to tell the difference between wood sourced from a pallet, and wood sourced from a local lumber yard/hardwood supplier.

I do agree that most of the time, at least around here, all you find is mostly pine and oak… the more exotics are getting very hard to find in a lot of locations. And those spiral shank nails are a royal PITA. I initially struggled with them using just a crow bar and hammer, and many times just resorted to cutting the boards off the runners with a circular or reciprocating saw, leaving the nails in place and trashing those pieces. Since then, I welded up a pallet buster from an old chain link fence post and some bed frame angle iron, which has made breaking them down a whole heck of a lot easier.










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Pallet wood isn t my thing, either…
> 
> I try to share this information with those who like pallet wood, but unfortunately have never seen evidence they ve actually used the information.
> 
> - OggieOglethorpe


Interesting, had no idea they were marked and such.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

> Pallet wood isn t my thing, either…
> 
> I try to share this information with those who like pallet wood, but unfortunately have never seen evidence they ve actually used the information.
> 
> ...


When you think about it, it really makes sense for international trade. Lots of species, animal, insect, or plant, try hitchhike on pallets and in intermodal containers. Pallets are made to travel, not be made into furniture.

I actually carry a printout of the information in my R/V at racetracks, because it's also interesting to know what people are burning.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used to be Barn Rafters…..this is the lid for…









Had almost as many nails and things as a pallet..









When I was building the desk I am sitting at right now, wood was from a few pallets…









Wood supplies


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

One thing is certain… None of us will get out of this life alive. What somebody makes for their personal use, and what they make it out of is their business.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm surprised gargey isn't all over this, this is his kind of thread.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Red oak, white oak, black oak, hard maple, soft maple, ambrosia maple, sycamore, and birch: all in my projects and stockpile gleaned from a local factory's cast-off one-use pallets. With "free" lumber I've found myself freer to experiment and try riskier designs. If something doesn't pan out… oh well, it only costs time but not $5.50 per board foot. Turn up your noses, haters, because it leaves more for me as well as leaves both of us happy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the original OP's point was not that using pallet wood was a bad idea. Just the new trend that is being throw out all over with this over the top sometimes rustic look. I have gotten some nice one use pallets from the airport aircraft maintenance guys and they were made of some nice stuff. Like you I see nothing bad about saving money. Now this gowdy rustic look stuff, = not for me. To each his own though. LOL


----------



## nakmuay (Sep 11, 2014)

My pallet wood panel gauge. Thebigge pallets (12×9s) are all hard wood this is ash and walnut


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh.


----------



## Beefreith (Jan 3, 2017)

I am just finishing up my basement and wanted a rustic backdrop for my entertainment center. Originally I was planning on using barn wood, but was struggling to find any for free. So I decided to make my own "semi rustic lumber".

I have access to a sawmill, so this summer I cut up some dead ash, dried it in my garage and hand planed it all so it would be varying thickness. Then it hit it with the weed burner to add some character and then did a quick stain and threw it on the wall.

By the time I put the TV in and my wife decorated you don't see too much of the wood, but for me I still like the contrast it provides. To me, this is the long version of a pallet wall.


----------

